# Converting M4P Files to something useful



## stevevg (Jun 25, 2013)

I know others have had the same problem, because I've read about it on _G_oogle, but have not been able to find a solution that doesn't rely on _W_indows or _M_ac (I have neither). Any suggestions? Perhaps a port that can read M4P/DRM encrypted files?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2013)

I assume you mean MP4? Have you tried multimedia/mencoder?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 25, 2013)

stevevg said:
			
		

> I know others have had the same problem, because I've read about it on _G_oogle, but have not been able to find a solution that doesn't rely on _W_indows or _M_ac (I have neither). Any suggestions? Perhaps a port that can read M4P/DRM encrypted files?



Until 2007 all songs purchased by the way of iTunes from Apple were encoded using FairPlay-encrypted 128 kbit/s AAC streams in an MP4 wrapper, using the .m4p extension. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes_Store#File_formats.

If you are the owner of the songs, i.e. have the login credentials that were used to purchase them, then go to a friend of yours who got iTunes installed on Windows or Mac, spend him one or more beer, and ask him to convert the songs for you. For your options see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes_Store#Digital_rights_management.

Besides that, iTunes offers to song owners (not to everybody) to upgrade 128 kbit/s M4P songs to songs in DRM-free 256 kbit/s AAC (MP4) format for 30 cents each.

If you are not the owner of the songs then you are on your own.


----------



## stevevg (Jun 26, 2013)

I did, in fact, mean M4P. I am the owner of the songs, and will have to check that link. But I am under 21 (the drinking age in good ol' USA) - what do I do _k_now?

Anyway, thank you both.


----------

